# Devils Lake Ice Fishing 3/4



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Heavy snow this past week made fishing a bit tougher for most anglers. 
However, the Devils Lake Access Committee is working on the trails and access 
will be improved for the weekend. Walleye fishing remains good with the best 
area being the Ft. Totten/Cactus area. Other good spots include East Bay near 
the boat ramp, Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and the rocky points 
and humps in the Flats. Anglers are working rocky areas and trees with sonars 
and chubby darters or raps, buckshots, nils, and kastmasters tipped with 
minnows or minnow heads. As always, the walleye bite tends to be right at dusk 
and dawn. Perch fishing remains slow with a few coming from the mouth of 
Creel, the Ft. Totten area, and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Anglers aren?t 
catching many perch, but the one?s caught are typically nice in size. Over the 
past couple weeks anglers have also been catching a few crappie in Six Mile 
Bay. Not very many, but they?re nice in size as well. A plain hook with a 
minnow fished with a slip bobber near the bottom has been working the best. 
Pike fishing in the north end of Six Mile and Lake Irvine remains excellent. 
Smelt or herring fished with tip-ups is working the best. Good Luck and Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

